
Ask HN: Are you a frontend or backend developer? - tomerbd
I would like to know the distribution of frontend vs backend developers here (if you are fullstack state where you feel more comfortable or what&#x27;s your main).
======
_bxg1
I've spent more time on the front end, but that's just because I like it. I
don't like to pigeonhole myself and at my current job I'm full-stack.

------
hacktember
Both, but more comfortable doing backend development

------
sgtnoodle
I develop embedded software.

------
qubex
I’m a nonend developer.

